# SPORTEX 2013 - Entwicklung und Ausblick



## tincatinca (11. Februar 2013)

Wie hat sich Sportex seit der Insolvenz 2005 entwickelt?

Gerne würde ich mir eine Sportex Rute zum Jiggen auf Zander kaufen, jedoch sind sie entweder klobig (auch durch die Ringe) oder der Blank zu weich.
Zudem ist Sportex leider auch auf den Japanstyle-Zug aufgesprungen und teilweise vom klassischen Korkgriff weggegangen.


----------



## Fr33 (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: SPORTEX 2013 - Entwicklung und Ausblick*

Moinsen,

hmmmm Sportex ging da gleiche Wege wie D.A.M.... nach der Pleite wurde alles wieder aufgebaut (saniert) und man passte sich eben dem "neuen" Markt an.

Dass die Sportex Blanks zu weich sind, kann ich in der Regel nicht behaupten... Black Stream, Black Pearl, Styxx usw... sind recht straffe Blanks... aber eben im neumodischen Design.

Ich mag Kork auch sehr gerne... aber guter Kork AAA Grade ist teuer. Und bei Naturmaterialien kann man auch versch. Qualitäten haben...

Duplon ist einfacher zu verarbeiten (beim Schleifen reisst nichts raus) und vorallem ist es viel billiger! Daher statten viele Hersteller ihre Ruten damit aus....


----------



## Franky (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: SPORTEX 2013 - Entwicklung und Ausblick*

Moin...
Für mich galt "früher" 'ne Sportex als Oberklassenrute, die ich unbedingt haben musste. Klasse Verarbeitung, super Qualität - und schweineteuer (unerreichbar)... 
Inzwischen habe ich meine Meinung (insb. nach 2005) geändert. Sie wirken auf mich fast "altbacken-klobig-langsam", wie der olle W123 als 240er-Diesel in moosgrün von Bauer Jan Möhlendorp... Andere Hersteller haben da in meinen Augen in Punkto Rutenbau sehr viel Boden gut gemacht und bringen feinere, schnellere und leichtere Blanks heraus. Da bringt es m. E. nix, auf irgendeinen Designzug aufzuspringen, deren Angeln "cool" wirken wollen und mitunter an den Griff eines klingonischen Kampfdolches erinnern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: SPORTEX 2013 - Entwicklung und Ausblick*

Ja, früher wurde wenigstens noch teilweise in Deutschland hergestellt/entwickelt, was ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal war.

Ich fische immer noch gerne die alten Turbospins.

Heute ists auch nur ein Rutenimporteur aus Fernost von vielen geworden.....

Muss nicht zwangsläufig schlecht sein, aber ist halt nicht mehr Sportex wie früher......


----------



## Knispel (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: SPORTEX 2013 - Entwicklung und Ausblick*

Sportex, dass war einmal mit das Maß aller Dinge im Rutenbau - klasse und damals für mich "sündhaft teuer". Ich besitze und fische noch einen Picker und eine Matchrute der Zeit. Diese Ruten sind heute nur noch mit den teueren, in Kleinserien gefertigten Manufakturruten aus England zu vergleichen.


----------



## Case (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: SPORTEX 2013 - Entwicklung und Ausblick*

Ich hab mich in den letzten Jahren gut mit "alte Serie Sportex" eingedeckt. Die dürften ne Weile ausreichen.

Die neuen Serien hab ich auch schon angeschaut ( nicht gefischt ). Irgendwie sind sie Anders. Kanns nicht genau beschreiben. Es fehlt das gewisse feeling:q

Sicher auch gute Ruten. Aber nicht mehr konkurenzlos.

Case


----------



## u-see fischer (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: SPORTEX 2013 - Entwicklung und Ausblick*

Nenne immer noch 6 Sportex Kev-Carbon Ruten (Made in Germany) und diverse andere Sportex Angelruten mein eigen. Würde diese Angelruten auch nicht hergeben. Neulich habe ich aber mal eine neue Sportex (Styx) Spinnrute beim Händler in die Hand genommen und muß sagen, auch eine sehr schöne Angelrute. Die Styx gefällt mit als Gufirute deutlich besser als die alten Kev-Carbon Ruten.


----------



## Jose (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: SPORTEX 2013 - Entwicklung und Ausblick*

willst du eine geile sportex sehen? dann schau auf mein benutzerbild.
gekauft '94 in portugal, damals schon 'ausgelaufen', heute aber immer noch in betrieb und freundlich neidvolle blicke erntend.
"die gelbe" -a amarela-...
4,7m


----------



## u-see fischer (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: SPORTEX 2013 - Entwicklung und Ausblick*



Jose schrieb:


> willst du eine geile sportex sehen? dann schau auf mein benutzerbild.
> gekauft '94 in portugal, damals schon 'ausgelaufen', heute aber immer noch in betrieb und freundlich neidvolle blicke erntend.
> "die gelbe" -a amarela-...
> 4,7m



Daß das eine Sportex auf deinem Benutzerbild ist, habe ich mir fast gedacht, im Keller steht auch noch eine gelbe Sportex.

Muß mal schauen, ob die auch noch so schöne Ringe hat. 
Füt Mono voll und ganz ausreichend, für Geflecht leider ungeeignet. Wobei ich auch auf einer 4,7 Meter Angelrute hier keine geflochtene Schnur fischen würde.


----------



## Jose (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: SPORTEX 2013 - Entwicklung und Ausblick*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Daß das eine Sportex auf deinem Benutzerbild ist, habe ich mir fast gedacht, im Keller steht auch noch eine gelbe Sportex.
> 
> Muß mal schauen, ob die auch noch so schöne Ringe hat.
> Füt Mono voll und ganz ausreichend, für Geflecht leider ungeeignet. Wobei ich auch auf einer 4,7 Meter Angelrute hier keine geflochtene Schnur fischen würde.



war im süden jahrelang "die" meeresrute, geflochtene gabs damals glaub ich noch gar nicht.
dünnste mono war eine 60er: meer&steilküste eben


----------



## tincatinca (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: SPORTEX 2013 - Entwicklung und Ausblick*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Neulich habe ich aber mal eine neue Sportex (Styx) Spinnrute beim Händler in die Hand genommen und muß sagen, auch eine sehr schöne Angelrute. Die Styx gefällt mit als Gufirute deutlich besser als die alten Kev-Carbon Ruten.




Allerdings wäre es mal schön wenn Sportex eine moderne Spinnrute (straff, gutes Rückstellvermögen, leicht, schlank) macht und die dann mit einem klassischen Design versieht.
Für Wobbler sind ja die klassischen Sportex ganz nett, aber für Gufi nicht erste Wahl.

Die Styx fällt raus, da "Japanstyle" und die Version für Stationärrolle nur für 30g WG ausgelegt ist. Wie sie vom Blank her ist, konnte ich leider noch nicht selber testen.


----------



## Bobster (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: SPORTEX 2013 - Entwicklung und Ausblick*

Nachdem ich mir Eure Postings hier durchgelesen habe...|rolleyes
Ne, also kauft Euch mal Eure Shimanskis etc, .
Es hat keinen Zweck, irgentwas is immer 
..und früher war alles besser #c

Bobster,
der, wenn er mit Wobbler, Blinker oder Spinner unterwegs ist,
mit Freude auf die Sportex-KEV Serie zurück greift.
Ob alt oder ob neu 

...oder man sollte wissen was man will.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: SPORTEX 2013 - Entwicklung und Ausblick*

_Sollten_ meine Informationen stimmen stecken heute die die Leute von Fisherman`s Partner hinter Sportex bzw. sind die Rechteinhaber.

Klar, füher war Sportex ein absoluter Traum... Alleine wenn man sieht zu welchen Preisen Ulmer Blanks heute noch weggehen - da wird der Engländer schon mal neidisch.



Fr33 schrieb:


> Moinsen,Sportex ging da gleiche Wege wie D.A.M....  nach der Pleite wurde alles wieder aufgebaut (saniert) und man passte  sich eben dem "neuen" Markt an.


Eben - es wurde saniert, aber es wurde nie mehr das alte Qualitätsniveau erreicht. Mein Großonkel würde sich im Grab rumdrehen wenn er wüßte was heute von DAM vertrieben wird... (er hatte früher mal einen Angelladen, nur mit der "alten" DAM & Shakespeare)
Und genauso verhält es sich meiner Meinung nach mit Sportex - die Marke lebt noch vom alten Prestige, die Qualität ist aber nicht mehr die gleiche - und der "Ruf" schon garnicht.
Und wirklich objektive Tackle-Test`s sind selten - meistens hat der Hersteller/Händler dessen Tackle in einer Zeitung mit "Top" und "Sehr gut" getestet wurde eine ganzseitige Webeanzeige geschaltet...


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: SPORTEX 2013 - Entwicklung und Ausblick*



> Sollten meine Informationen stimmen stecken heute die die Leute von Fisherman`s Partner hinter Sportex bzw. sind die Rechteinhaber.



Dann müsste Ockert die verkauft haben:
http://www.ockert.net/DE/index.html


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: SPORTEX 2013 - Entwicklung und Ausblick*

Aha, siehste, wieder was gelernt. Danke für die Info. Deswegen hab ich auch extra geschrieben "sollten meine..." da ich mir nicht sicher war.


----------



## welsfaenger (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: SPORTEX 2013 - Entwicklung und Ausblick*

naja, weiß garnicht was man in der Vergagenheit immer rührt.
Wenn Sie damals so gut waren, warum sind sie dann insolvent gegangen.
Wahrscheinlich waren sie gut, wahrscheinlich sogar zu gut, nur was nützt das, wenn es keiner kauft ?
Logischerweise wurde dann versucht zu sanieren, mit einem modernen Programm. Und da es ja auch viel nach aussehen geht ist es immer so eine Sache.
Japanstyle sind Styx und Black Pearl (und selbst die noch sehr konservativ). Alle anderen sind relativ altbacken vom Design her.
OK, vielleicht nicht die dünnsten, aber sicherlich sind die Blanks nicht viel langsamer und weniger Bruchanfällig. 
Wie soll denn eine Rute von Sportex aussehen euer Meinung nach ?#

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: SPORTEX 2013 - Entwicklung und Ausblick*



> Wie soll denn eine Rute von Sportex aussehen euer Meinung nach ?#


So wie Sportex das will..

Finden sich dafür genügend Käufer, passts doch..

Zudem ist das Aussehen in meinen Augen nicht das Problem.

Das aufgeben des Alleinstellungsmerkmales "Produktion in Deutschland" macht halt Sportex zu einer von x Firmen, die Blanks in Fernost zusammenbauen und labeln lassen.

Nicht besser, nicht schlechter.......

Ich persönlich als Schwabe zahle dafür eben den geforderten Preis nicht mehr.

Wenn andere das aber wollen und bezahlen, ist das aber vollkommen in Ordnung!!!!!!!

Der Markt richtets schon..


----------



## bazawe (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: SPORTEX 2013 - Entwicklung und Ausblick*

Für Blinker und Wobbler ist meine KEV-Pike (altes Modell) immer noch erste Wahl. Außerdem noch im Einsatz: 2 x Salmon Spin 3,6 m  WG -80 g, werden als Grundruten am RMD mißbracht (haben beim Zanderfischen schon etliche Waller gelandet), desweiteren noch eine Trout-Fix (zum leichten Zanderfischen mit Schwimmer ein Traum, ebenso zum Hegenefischen vom Ufer aus) und zum Schluß noch eine Heavy Feeder.

Von den neueren Modellen würde mich die Hyperion-Serie intressieren, die mit 40 g WG und 2,70 m, als leichteres Gegenstück zur KEV-Pike, also als Allrounder im mittleren WG-Bereich.

Gruß bazawe


----------



## tincatinca (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: SPORTEX 2013 - Entwicklung und Ausblick*

Sportex "Made in Germany" ist nicht wegen ihrer Ruten insolvent gegangen, sondern wegen anderer Sparten.

Wenn ich keine Spinnrute will, kann ich bei Sportex robuste, jedoch nicht immer filigrane Ruten kaufen. Allerdings brauche ich zum Ansitzangeln auf Karpfen, Hecht und Waller auch nichts Filigranes und das passt so.

Wenn ich allerdings mit Gummi unterwegs bin, brauche ich eine leichte Rute mit einem straffen Blank. Da hat Sportex die letzten Jahre wenig gebracht.


----------



## Fr33 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: SPORTEX 2013 - Entwicklung und Ausblick*



> Wenn Sie damals so gut waren, warum sind sie dann insolvent gegangen.


 
Die Frage hattest du schon selbst beantwortet.... weil Sportex Ruten damals (da gabs noch die D-Mark ^^) bereits mehrere Hundert Mark gekostet hatten.... Teilweise kratzten einige Modelle schon knapp an den 1.000DM ... was damals viel viel Geld war...

Der Ottonormalangler hat den Spaß aber nicht mitgemacht und eben zu Silstar Telerute gegriffen.... Ich kann mich noch an die leider schweren aber guten weissen Teleruten von Sportex erinnern. Vatern hatte davon eine... und hat sie immernoch im Keller hängen.

Dafür dass die Ruten und Blanks nicht Made in Germany sind, sind einige Modelle immernoch zu teuer... Styx usw. sind nicht viel besser als andere...aber wenn ich sehe, was Leute für ne Rocksweeper etc. ausgeben (gerade als die neu raus kam...) ....

Man darf nicht vergessen..... das sind alles größere Unternehmen geworden, die Geld verdienen wollen.... die haben heute ne andere Einstellung zum Angelsport als es vlt. noch damals der Fall war... heute gehts stärker denn je um Margen.... Umsatz wird mit Volumen gemacht....


----------



## welsfaenger (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: SPORTEX 2013 - Entwicklung und Ausblick*

@tinvatinca

"leichte Rute mit straffen Blank"

Ja, und ?? Hat da Sportex nix im Programm ? Wenn du natürlich nur vom Gewicht ausgehst sind die Ruten 10-30 gr. schwerer, was aber der besseren Balance zugute kommen sollte. Und straff, ich denke da haben die schon was passendes. Kommt natürlich auch auf di persönlichen Vorlieben an.
Und preislich spielt doch Sportex eher in der Mittelklasse als ganz oben.
Grüße
Thomas


----------



## tincatinca (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: SPORTEX 2013 - Entwicklung und Ausblick*

Ist eben schade, dass Sportex keine annähernd so erfolgreiche "Allround"-Spinnrutenserie wie wie die Speedmaster Spinning rausgebracht hat. Man könnte jetzt auch die Rocksweeper nehmen, die aber mehr auf Angeln mit Gummi ausgelegt ist. 
Jetzt noch einen Rocksweeper ähnlichen Blank im klassischen Design und mit besserer Verarbeitung als die Rocksweeper. Warum hat Sportex seit Jahren nicht annähernd sowas im Programm?


----------



## Allrounder27 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: SPORTEX 2013 - Entwicklung und Ausblick*

Aus meinem Bekanntenkreis fischen viele Leute noch die alten (+10 Jahre und älter) Ruten von Sportex. Da sind eine Menge Spinn- und Floatruten und endlos viel Norwegen Geschirr vorhanden.

Ich hab mir in der letzten Zeit ein paar mal Sportex Ruten angeschaut. Mir sagen sie nicht zu. Schwer und teilweise so extrem kopflastig, das es sogar mich stört. Die Spinnruten sind auch irgendwo im Nirvana angesiedelt. Für die sehr leichte Angelei ist nichts dabei und die Gufi Fraktion hat auch ein Problem.


----------



## welsfaenger (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: SPORTEX 2013 - Entwicklung und Ausblick*

http://www.sportex.de/DE/produkte/spinnruten/instinct.html

ähnlich wie Speedmaster und zudem ziemlich leicht!

und auch die Black Peal Serie wird nicht schlechter wie ne Speedmaster sein.
Eine reinrassige GuFi Rute wie die Rocksweeper haben sie so nicht im Programm, hatte Shimano bis zur Aspicus aber beispielsweise auch nicht.


----------



## tincatinca (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: SPORTEX 2013 - Entwicklung und Ausblick*

Auch die Speedmaster hat einen zweigeteilten Griff. Aber der ist meiner Meinung nach 5 mal schöner wie der Griff der Instinct.

Bei Sportex ist es weder Fisch noch Fleisch...


----------



## Bobster (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: SPORTEX 2013 - Entwicklung und Ausblick*



tincatinca schrieb:


> Auch die Speedmaster hat einen zweigeteilten Griff. Aber der ist meiner Meinung nach 5 mal schöner wie der Griff der Instinct.
> 
> Bei Sportex ist es weder Fisch noch Fleisch...


 



Dann hol Dir doch endlich Deine Speedmaster....

Sportex ist halt nicht für jeden.
Sicherlich bist Du für den gewünschten Einsatzbereich bei Shimano besser aufgehoben.


----------



## the magic tomtom (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: SPORTEX 2013 - Entwicklung und Ausblick*

Hi zusammen,

also ich habe die Sportex Carboflex NG 2705 und bin sehr zufrieden mit der Rute. Habe in Bremen an der Weser schon studenlang damit  geangelt (mal mehr mal weniger erfolgreich =)).

Auch auf der Ostsee hab ich schon einige Dorsche mit Gufi an der Rute auf die Schuppen gelegt. 

Hab gefühlt immer einen super Kontakt zum Köder gehabt, ist schön straff der Blank. Preislich ist die Rute auch absolut in Ordnung (mittlerweile um die 100€ -> hier z. B. )

Super Gerät meiner Meinung nach. 

Viele Grüße
themagictomtom


----------



## tincatinca (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: SPORTEX 2013 - Entwicklung und Ausblick*



Bobster schrieb:


> Dann hol Dir doch endlich Deine Speedmaster....
> 
> Sportex ist halt nicht für jeden.
> Sicherlich bist Du für den gewünschten Einsatzbereich bei Shimano besser aufgehoben.




Der Thread heißt nicht " Suche Spinnrute", sondern ich habe den Titel bewusst so gewählt. Zudem habe ich schon 2 Speedmaster und noch andere Spinnruten. 
Trotzdem würde ich prinzipiell lieber eine Sportex als eine Shimano kaufen, wenn es da eben was Passendes geben würde.

Mir geht es generell um die Entwicklung von Sportex in den letzten Jahren und natürlich auch um die zukünftige Entwicklung (daher auch "Ausblick" im Titel des Threads).


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: SPORTEX 2013 - Entwicklung und Ausblick*

Die Entwicklung ist doch klar:
Vom einstmals deutschen Hersteller zum Importeur aus Ostasien..

Mit allen Vor- und Nachteilen.......


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: SPORTEX 2013 - Entwicklung und Ausblick*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> _Sollten_ meine Informationen stimmen stecken heute die die Leute von Fisherman`s Partner hinter Sportex bzw. sind die Rechteinhaber.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Franky (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: SPORTEX 2013 - Entwicklung und Ausblick*

Sorry - Link nur noch aus Guhgel-Suche zugänglich... Daher Screenshot!

Die "Zusatzinfo" unter der Beschreibung spricht Bände... Auch der erzielte Preis von 150 €!


----------



## Bobster (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: SPORTEX 2013 - Entwicklung und Ausblick*



tincatinca schrieb:


> Der Thread heißt nicht " Suche Spinnrute", sondern ich habe den Titel bewusst so gewählt. Zudem habe ich schon 2 Speedmaster und noch andere Spinnruten.
> *Trotzdem würde ich prinzipiell lieber eine Sportex als eine Shimano kaufen, wenn es da eben was Passendes geben würde.*
> 
> *Mir geht es generell um die Entwicklung von Sportex in den letzten Jahren und natürlich auch um die zukünftige Entwicklung (daher auch "Ausblick" im Titel des Threads).[/*QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: SPORTEX 2013 - Entwicklung und Ausblick*



Bobster schrieb:


> tincatinca schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Der Thread heißt nicht " Suche Spinnrute", sondern ich habe den Titel bewusst so gewählt. Zudem habe ich schon 2 Speedmaster und noch andere Spinnruten.
> ...


----------



## Schabrackentapir (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: SPORTEX 2013 - Entwicklung und Ausblick*



bazawe schrieb:


> Von den neueren Modellen würde mich die Hyperion-Serie intressieren, die mit 40 g WG und 2,70 m, als leichteres Gegenstück zur KEV-Pike, also als Allrounder im mittleren WG-Bereich.
> 
> Gruß bazawe



Hat denn schon einer die Hyperion? Wie ist die?


----------



## tommator (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: SPORTEX 2013 - Entwicklung und Ausblick*

Von mal kurz in der Hand haben sollte man sich kein Urteil bilden.

Einfach mal die neuen Modelle fischen. Ich habe die Boron und seit kurzem die Absolut. Mit beiden Ruten bin ich 100 Prozent zufrieden und finde nichts vergleichbares am Markt. Das ist absolute Oberklasse und im Vergleich noch günstig.

Und wenn ich mir eine Black Pearl ansehe welche keine 100 Euro kostet dann finde ich die auch Konkurenzlos.

Das ein solches Unternehmen Gewinne erzielen muss und demzufolge sich auch den Gegebenheiten am Markt anpasst ist normal.

Daiwa produziert auch nicht mehr in Schottland. Da regt sich keiner auf.

Schabrackentapir

Die Hyperion hatte ich mal in der Hand, leider noch nicht gefischt. Da sie aber ziemlich Baugleich mit der Absolut ist gibts da ne klare Kaufempfehlung.


----------



## Uwe1987 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: SPORTEX 2013 - Entwicklung und Ausblick*

ich höre immer "sportex war früher das non-plus-ultra und seitdem in anderen ländern produziert wird, hat die qualität stark nachgelassen" usw... ich glaube, da schwingt unterschwellig häufig ein gewisser nationalstolz mit. das typische "wir deutsche sind die besten ingenieure" gepaart mit "früher war eh alles besser" usw.! allerdings denke ich, lassen viele außer acht, dass andere länder in den letzten jahren stark aufgeholt haben. sei es durch technologietransfer oder wie auch immer. alleine die tatsache, dass sportex angeblich nachgelassen habe, weil sie jetzt im asiatischen raum produzieren lassen und im gleichen satz andere hersteller lobgepriesen werden, die auch im asiatsichen raum produzieren... finde ich... merkwürdig ;-) auch komisch, dass die klassischen eigenschaften von den alten sportex-ruten auf die neuen modelle übertragen werden. natürlich ist eine rocksweeper eine bessere gummi-rute als zb die kev-serie... #q

ich fische gerne sportex. alte modelle und neue. habe zb eine kev-pike für wobbler und blinker. kann mir nichts besseres vorstellen. und die verarbeitung... ohne makel! des weiteren  besitze eine neue exclusive float. geniales teil. perfekt verarbeitet. fische damit gerne mit pose auf karpfen (zusammen mit einer alten topaz carp). oder eine carat z. meine universelle zum angeln mit kukös. auch gummis gehen damit. keine rocksweeper, aber dafür hab ich sie auch nicht gekauft. auch die opal-serie ist wunderbar. fische eine in 1,8m zum angeln mit twitchbaits auf hecht. 

aussagen wie "ich hatte mal eine neue im laden in der hand - die hat mir gar nicht gefallen. alle neuen sportex sind nichts mehr!" sind meiner meinung nach "bedenklich".


----------



## Plötze2000 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: SPORTEX 2013 - Entwicklung und Ausblick*

Der Erfahrung nach in meinem Bekanntenkreis, gibt es bei den aktuellen Ruten im Preis/Leistungsverhältnis wirklich gute Angebote. Ich selber fische schon seit Jahren Custom-Made Karpfenruten mit dem legendären FBC Blank und möchte sie bis heute nicht tauschen!


----------



## flowree (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: SPORTEX 2013 - Entwicklung und Ausblick*

Bei mir fischen zwei Leute die Styx und sie sind sehr zufrieden!
Durfte Sie mal probefischen und muss sagen, dass ich diesem dicken Blank im Laden nicht das Gefühl zugetraut hätte, was er mir am Wasser geboten hat! 
Auch die Tiboron muss sich in deutschen Läden vor keiner Rute verstecken! 

ps.: Klassische Rutenaufbauten kommen wieder! Spätestens in 10 Jahren ist Retro wieder "in"!


----------



## Ossipeter (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: SPORTEX 2013 - Entwicklung und Ausblick*

So lange hebe ich meine Sportex und Daiwas Whiskey Kevlar etc. einfach auf:vik:


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: SPORTEX 2013 - Entwicklung und Ausblick*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> So lange hebe ich meine Sportex und *Daiwas Whiskey Kevlar* etc. einfach auf:vik:


 

Die sind ja auch noch eine andere Adresse. #6#6#6


----------



## Kxgxlxs67 (3. März 2013)

*AW: SPORTEX 2013 - Entwicklung und Ausblick*

Hallo,

wie schön, es ist nicht nur mir aufgefallen dass bei Sportex ein Trend zu beobachten ist. |bigeyes

Besitze selber einige Sportex-Ruten  unterschiedlichster Gewichts- und Biegekurven-Klassen |kopfkrat und bin bis dato sehr zufrieden mit Ihnen was an der Verarbeitung :vik: liegt.

Aber: 
Mir ist aufgefallen das eben jene neueren Ruten erschwinglicherer Preisklassen aber auch alles missen lassen was Sportex mal ausgemacht hat. ;+

Bezeichnend dürfte sein dass diese Ruten bei Ebay haufenweise für gebraucht "wiederverkauft" werden. |uhoh:

Es bleibt wie es immer war. Um eine qualitativ hochwertige Sportex-Rute zu erwerben muss man heute wie früher auch hohe, wenn nicht sogar noch höhere (s.a. Boron!) Euro-Beträge als früher hinblättern. #c


Schöne Grüße aus Bremen-Nord


----------



## tommator (4. März 2013)

*AW: SPORTEX 2013 - Entwicklung und Ausblick*

Boron und teuer??!! Wenn man sich mal mit dem Thema befasst wird man schnell merken was Ruten mit Boron eigentlich kosten. Die Sportex ist dagegen ein Schnäppchen.

Und ich kann nur sagen, dass ich nichts vergleichbares gefunden habe.
Und in dem Preissegment wird's schon eng. Eine Kev Pike war früher auch kein Schnäppchen. 

Boron - kaufen! Preis - egal!


----------



## Kxgxlxs67 (12. März 2013)

*AW: SPORTEX 2013 - Entwicklung und Ausblick*

Hi,

Ich meinte die Ti-Boron von Sportex. Boron ist keine eigene Marke soviel ich weiss.
Dann schon lieber Blechpeitsche, ehrlich, oder aber eine schöne Hardy Spinnrute.|bla:

Viele Grüße aus Bremen-Nord


----------



## tommator (13. März 2013)

*AW: SPORTEX 2013 - Entwicklung und Ausblick*

Ti-Boron. Die meinte ich auch. Geiles Teil.


----------



## Kxgxlxs67 (17. März 2013)

*AW: SPORTEX 2013 - Entwicklung und Ausblick*

Hi,
wie is´n die Aktion der Ti-Boron. Und wie lang ist die die du hast. Welches Wurfgewicht und vor allem welche Angelmethode übst du mit dem Wundertier aus.

Viele Grüße aus Bremen-Nord

Sascha


----------



## Fr33 (17. März 2013)

*AW: SPORTEX 2013 - Entwicklung und Ausblick*

Hmmm... Carbon-Boron als Verbundsstoff klingt gar nicht schlecht..

Ob die rund 400€ für diese Rute gerechtfertigt sind kann ich nicht beurteilen. ich hatte bereits vor Jahren die erste Rocksweeper in der Hand und war vpn P/L Verhältnis bisi enttäuscht....


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. März 2013)

*AW: SPORTEX 2013 - Entwicklung und Ausblick*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Hmmm... Carbon-Boron als Verbundsstoff klingt gar nicht schlecht..
> 
> Ob die rund 400€ für diese Rute gerechtfertigt sind kann ich nicht beurteilen. ich hatte bereits vor Jahren die erste Rocksweeper in der Hand und war vpn P/L Verhältnis bisi enttäuscht....


 


Ich habe die Ti-Boron 2,70m-20Gr.  Die erste Rute ging sofort wegen eines Verarbeitungsfehlers zurück, die Neue würde ich 
gegen keine andere mir bekannte Rute tauschen.
Habe übrigens 300€ dafür bezahlt.


----------



## Bobster (17. März 2013)

*AW: SPORTEX 2013 - Entwicklung und Ausblick*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Hmmm... Carbon-Boron als Verbundsstoff klingt gar nicht schlecht..


 
und ist im Grunde genommen ein "alter Hut"....und es geht noch besser....nur kann man dann nicht mehr "glaubwürdig" den geforderten Preis erzielen |supergri

Ich sach nur: Leopard Panzer Antenne :m


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. März 2013)

*AW: SPORTEX 2013 - Entwicklung und Ausblick*



Bobster schrieb:


> und ist im Grunde genommen ein "alter Hut"....und es geht noch besser....nur kann man dann nicht mehr "glaubwürdig" den geforderten Preis erzielen |supergri
> 
> *Ich sach nur: Leopard Panzer Antenne* :m


 

Wobei die Messer aus dem Material der Leo-Kanone auch nicht der größte Mist sind. Haben halt nur keine Werkstoff-
nr. Sehen aber als Damaststahl nicht schlecht aus.:m


----------



## Goldbärchen (19. März 2013)

*AW: SPORTEX 2013 - Entwicklung und Ausblick*

Hallo zusammen!

Bin auf diesem Thread aufmerksam geworden, weil ich zurzeit mit dem Erwerb der "neuen" Sportex Absolut liebäugele. Die Forensuche ergab hierzu keinerlei Erfahrungsberichte. Vielleicht auch, weil dieses Modell noch zu frisch auf dem Markt ist.

Mein kurzes Anliegen ist, ob hier jemand schon in praktischer Hinsicht Erfahrungen mit der genannten Rute hat/hatte. Mich interessiert das Modell in 2,40 Meter Länge mit dem WG von 25-65 Gramm.

http://www.zesox.de/Neuheiten/Sportex-Absolut-2402-2-40m-25-65g-Angelrute.html?listtype=search&searchparam=sportex%20absolut

Möchte mit dem guten Stück im Meer (Ostsee und vergleichbare Gewässer) vom Boot aus auf Hecht und Zander fischen. Wie gewohnt mit Gummifischen und Wobblern.

Sollte das nicht in diesen Thread gehören bitte ich um entsprechende "Verschiebung".

Würde mich über kurze Rückmeldungen freuen. Gerne auch über PN. 

Vielen Dank im Voraus, Beste Grüße und eine schöne Restwoche!

Sven


----------



## tincatinca (20. März 2013)

*AW: SPORTEX 2013 - Entwicklung und Ausblick*

Die Rückmeldung zur Absolut bitte nicht über PN.
Bin nämlich auch interessiert:m


----------



## tommator (29. März 2013)

*AW: SPORTEX 2013 - Entwicklung und Ausblick*

Ich kann nur etwas zzur 2,70m Variante sagen. Ist das schnellste und leichteste was ich je gefischt habe. Hatte auch schon gute Belastungstests. Ich denke die geht unter normalen Bedingungen nicht kaputt. Macht einfach nur Spass.

Sie ist aber sehr Kopflastig. Brauchst also ne 4000er Rolle. Das Problem haste abe r dann bei der 2,40 Variante nicht. Denke mal die wird auch noch bei mir im Schrank landen.


----------



## tincatinca (30. März 2013)

*AW: SPORTEX 2013 - Entwicklung und Ausblick*

Hatte die Absolut letztens im Laden auch wieder in der Hand.
Macht wirklich einen sehr guten Eindruck, gerade was das Angeln mit Gummi angeht.

@ tommator: Hast Du die Rocksweeper? Ein Vergleich zur Absolut wäre nett.
Finde den Rocke Blank super, aber kenne einige Leute, die immer wieder die Ringe neu einbinden lassen mussten oder auch mal einen Bruch durch Fehler im Blank hatten.
Daher kauf ich mir dann doch lieber eine Rute, die auch noch gut verarbeitet ist und gute Komponenten besitzt.


----------



## tommator (30. März 2013)

*AW: SPORTEX 2013 - Entwicklung und Ausblick*

Rocksweeper hatte ich. Bin aber relativ schnell von ihr abgekommen und habe sie nach ca. einem Jahr wieder verkauft. Habe aber dadurch den direkten Vergleiich. Die Absolut ist viel feinfühliger und sensibler. Hat aber genau soviel Kraft wie die Rocke, wenn nicht gar mehr. Dabei ist sie aber nicht so Bretthart, dass jeder Barsch aussteigt. 
Ist wirklich ein Meisterstück was Sportex da rausgeknallt hat.


----------



## tincatinca (31. März 2013)

*AW: SPORTEX 2013 - Entwicklung und Ausblick*

Nur der Griff der Absolut gefällt mir nicht so, da ich eher klassisch auf Kork stehe. Ich weiß schon... altmodisch...
Wer kennt die Hyperion?
Ist die vom Blank her ähnlich zur Absolut?


----------



## bombe220488 (31. März 2013)

*AW: SPORTEX 2013 - Entwicklung und Ausblick*

Was haltet ihr von der Black Pearl

http://www.zesox.de/Marken/Sportex/...ortex-Black-Pearl-BR2753-51-70-Angelrute.html

möchte damit in der Ostsee auf dorsche angeln (soweit die Strömung und tiefe ein leichtes fischen zulassen)
dazu ne Zalt Arc ?

Oder doch nicht vergleichbar mit der Absolut`?


----------



## tommator (1. April 2013)

*AW: SPORTEX 2013 - Entwicklung und Ausblick*

Hyperion und Absolut werden nach der selben Methode hergestellt.
Also wenn Dir die Absolut zu stylisch ist nimm halt die Hyper, Hyper.

Aber keiner wird's sehen. Der gelbe Stock hat Wiedererkennungswert.


----------



## tommator (1. April 2013)

*AW: SPORTEX 2013 - Entwicklung und Ausblick*



bombe220488 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von der Black Pearl
> 
> 
> möchte damit in der Ostsee auf dorsche angeln (soweit die Strömung und tiefe ein leichtes fischen zulassen)
> ...


 

Für den Preis ner Absolut bekommst Du fast 4 Black Pearl. 
Ist also schwer zu vergleichen.
In ihrem Preissegment ist die BP aber unschlagbar und für Deine Zwecke sicher geeignet.


----------



## bombe220488 (1. April 2013)

*AW: SPORTEX 2013 - Entwicklung und Ausblick*

Das ist doch mal ne Aussage ! Danke schonmal

Ja preislich ein Riesen Unterschied aber vllt lohnt es sich doch etwas mehr zu investieren...
Ich muss die Stöcker mal in der Hand halten...


----------



## Peter Schneider (1. April 2013)

*AW: SPORTEX 2013 - Entwicklung und Ausblick*

Moin, ich fische auch mehrere Sportexruten. Bis jetzt hat mich noch keine entäuscht. Ich finde auch nicht das Sportex schlechter geworden ist. Schlecht waren sie, als sie diese "Übergangszeit" hatten. Da war die Verarbeitung schlecht, es waren nicht die Ringe drauf wie angegeben. Ich fische die Kev-Spin, Kev-Spin-Light und die Kev-Pike, die neue Generation. Dann habe ich noch aus der alten Serie 2 Specimen-Carp. Wie gesagt, ich bin von keiner entäuscht worden. Und nicht umsonst gibt Sportex 10 Jahre Garantie auf die Blanks.


----------



## karphunter (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: SPORTEX 2013 - Entwicklung und Ausblick*

Insolvenz das sagt doch schon alles. früher stand drauf made in Germany heute  steht sportex Germany drauf. lächerlich.. kommt alles aus China . muß nicht schlecht sein aber die preise sind nicht annährend gerechtfertigt. sportex the one ich glaube um die 600 euros Wahnsinn. und wenn man nicht völlig dem tackle wahn verfallen ist und das ganze mal mit normalem verstand betrachtet weiß man das man mit einer z,b chub outkast oder chub s plus (zur zeit im Abverkauf für 50€] jeden karpfen egal wie schwer fangen kann. dem fisch ist egal mit welcher rute er überlistet wurde.aber den meisten geht's nur ums Prestige.

 danke


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: SPORTEX 2013 - Entwicklung und Ausblick*



karphunter schrieb:


> Insolvenz das sagt doch schon alles. früher stand drauf made in Germany heute steht sportex Germany drauf. lächerlich.. kommt alles aus China . muß nicht schlecht sein aber die preise sind nicht annährend gerechtfertigt. sportex the one ich glaube um die 600 euros Wahnsinn. und wenn man nicht völlig dem tackle wahn verfallen ist und das ganze mal mit normalem verstand betrachtet weiß man das man mit einer z,b chub outkast oder chub s plus (zur zeit im Abverkauf für 50€] jeden karpfen egal wie schwer fangen kann. dem fisch ist egal mit welcher rute er überlistet wurde.aber den meisten geht's nur ums Prestige.
> 
> danke


 

 Völlig richtig.#6

 Die ersten Gastarbeiter aus Italien kamen auch mit einem Fiat 500 über die Alpen.


----------



## Promachos (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: SPORTEX 2013 - Entwicklung und Ausblick*

Hallo Jürgen,

gestatte mir bitte ein kurzes Offtopic zu deiner Signatur: Du brauchst das alles nicht, weil du weder Caroliner Rick noch Faullänzertechnik fischst.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: SPORTEX 2013 - Entwicklung und Ausblick*



Promachos schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> gestatte mir bitte ein kurzes Offtopic zu deiner Signatur: Du brauchst das alles nicht, weil du weder Caroliner Rick noch Faullänzertechnik fischst.
> 
> Gruß Promachos


 

 Offtopic akzeptiert,

 Caroliner stimmt auch.
 Ansonsten Befürworter von hochwertigem Gerät (z.B. Sportex Tiboron).:m


----------



## phirania (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: SPORTEX 2013 - Entwicklung und Ausblick*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Völlig richtig.#6
> 
> Die ersten Gastarbeiter aus Italien kamen auch mit einem Fiat 500 über die Alpen.



Dachte immer das war Attila mit seinen Elefanten....:q:q:q


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: SPORTEX 2013 - Entwicklung und Ausblick*



phirania schrieb:


> Dachte immer das war Attila mit seinen Elefanten....:q:q:q


 

 Da hast du mich erwischt. Bei dem Thema in der Schule hatte ich Rücken.
 Aber war Attila ein Gastarbeiter? |kopfkrat


----------



## crisis (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: SPORTEX 2013 - Entwicklung und Ausblick*

Attila und Elefanten?!


----------



## Promachos (21. Februar 2016)

*AW: SPORTEX 2013 - Entwicklung und Ausblick*



crisis schrieb:


> Attila und Elefanten?!



Ich werfe mal Hannibal in die Runde.:q

Gruß Promachos


----------



## bazawe (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: SPORTEX 2013 - Entwicklung und Ausblick*

Attila war der mit den kleinen Steppenpferdchen


----------



## Promachos (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: SPORTEX 2013 - Entwicklung und Ausblick*



bazawe schrieb:


> Attila war der mit den kleinen Steppenpferdchen



... und den vielen Steppenstütchen:vik:

Gruß Promachos


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: SPORTEX 2013 - Entwicklung und Ausblick*



Promachos schrieb:


> ... und den vielen Steppenstütchen:vik:
> 
> Gruß Promachos


 

 Ist doch nicht mehr als männlich (menschlich).


----------



## Lajos1 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: SPORTEX 2013 - Entwicklung und Ausblick*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Völlig richtig.#6
> 
> Die ersten Gastarbeiter aus Italien kamen auch mit einem Fiat 500 über die Alpen.



Hallo,

die ersten Gastarbeiter hatten garantiert keine Autos um nach Deutschland zu kommen, das waren ganz arme Kerle. Oder warum glaubst Du daß die sich nach Deutschland verdingden?

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## j.Breithardt (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: SPORTEX 2013 - Entwicklung und Ausblick*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die ersten Gastarbeiter hatten garantiert keine Autos um nach Deutschland zu kommen, das waren ganz arme Kerle. Oder warum glaubst Du daß die sich nach Deutschland verdingden?
> 
> ...




Um in ein paar Jahren einen 650er zu fahren? 

 Kenne die finanzielle Situation der Gastarbeiter aus diesen Jahren schon. In meiner Volksschulklasse hatten wir bestimmt 30% ihrer Kinder. Und wir hatten damals Klassen mit bis zu über 40 Schülern.


----------

